
7 Things I learned in my journey from coding bootcamp to Senior Developer - ratracegrad
https://medium.com/@ratracegrad/7-things-i-learned-in-my-journey-from-coding-bootcamp-to-senior-developer-645ab7c2fea0
======
dozzie
I like how one can call themselves " _senior_ developer" after merely 6 years
(at most) in the field.

